# [SOLVED] KVM switch won't recognize keyboard



## paulcash

I am using a trendnet TK-207K KVM switch for 2 computers, one running WinXP sp2, the other Fedora Linux. We had one previous model that worked for a while, then the keyboard dropped out, and later the mouse. I talked to trendnet support and they said the problem was the switch, return it. I got this model to use while I waited, but the keyboard doesn't work either. Of course I tried rebooting, different USB ports, etc to no avail. Linux worked OK, and the windows comp worked from the point of turning it on until the log in screen. In the device manager it shows ,I am jest going by memory, something like can't load driver, missing or corrupt. I said search for new driver, It didn't work. Keyboard works OK plugged in directly. By the way, this is a usb switch. Also I am using an older ps2 kvm switch on 2 other comps, and the keyboard also stopped working on them. Any idea what might help, is it maybe a recent windows update?


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

Hi, have you downloaded the latest Utilities/Drivers for this KVM?
http://www.trendnet.com/downloads/list_subcategory.asp?TYPE_ID=29&SUBTYPE_ID=870
Also check the knowledgebase...
http://trendnet.com/support/kb/kbp_viewquestion.asp?ToDo=view&questId=1193&catId=6


----------



## paulcash

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

The download page only has user guide, instalation guide and data sheet. 
I did instal the utility that came with it even though I shouldn't need it. , and I downloaded the utility for the TK-209 that we used before that one.
The only thing I found on the knoweledge base was make sure it's pluged in and reboot. Stil no luck. Thanks


----------



## kodi

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

The drivers for the keyboard must be installed in both computers for it to be recognized


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

"The download page only has user guide, instalation guide and data sheet"

and the Utility download link in blue, right beneath the User Guide.
File Name:Utility_TK-207K_TK-407Kl.zip

"In the device manager it shows ,I am jest going by memory, something like can't load driver, missing or corrupt."

What is the exact message and under what heading do you get that message?
Are you using both a Type-A USB keyboard and Type-A mouse?

No offence, but did you follow the installation instructions exactly, and did you remove any previous KVM software before install?


----------



## paulcash

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

Actually I didn't remove the utility for the TK-209K before using the 207.
Both keyboard and mouse are type A.
In the device manager under human interface devices, highlighted and clicked properties on the one with a problem.( It showed in a different place when I used a different usb port.)
Properties -Keyboard- Windows cannot load the device driver for this device. The driver may be corrupted or missing. Code 39
I did try to find a new driver but it no new driver was found.:embarased


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

Paul,
what is the manufacturer/model of keyboard are you using?
The reason i ask is because I've just found out Microsoft keyboards don't support using a KVM. Maybe other types are the same.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/240711/en-us


----------



## paulcash

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

Actually it was the cheapest one I could find -Ativa.
I just bought a new HP keyboard that has drivers, but I think they were just for the special functions. I will probably give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## paulcash

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

http://www.ativaproducts.com/peripherals.html
Ativa™ Standard-Size USB Windows Keyboard
Item #: 611460
Full-size keyboard can be used with either a desktop or notebook computer. Ergonomically designed for comfortable use, with palm rest included. Easy to install with plug-and-play USB connectivity. USB compatible with Windows 98SE/Me/2000/XP/Vista. Backed by the manufacturer's 1-year limited warranty.


----------



## paulcash

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

This is what I just purchased

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...44&ic=48_0&ref=&search_sort=1&selected_items=


HP USB Multimedia Keyboard
Full multimedia controls for your audio/video experiences 
Model #: GM321AA


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

Let us know how you fare with the different keyboard, please.


----------



## paulcash

*Re: KVM switch won't recognize keyboard*

Finally works! I removed the utility for the 209k, shut down, plugged in the new keyboard, and everything worked. I didn't instal the keyboard driver or kvm utilities as I am waiting for a replacement of the 209.
Removing the old utility was the only thing I did differently this time. Thanks guys!


----------

